# Stereo powers on, but no audio



## Anticrom (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a 2005 sentra. A few weeks ago the air conditioning drain plugged which caused water to build up in the car. The drain has been cleared but the water in the dash caused the stereo to short out. When the power was off on the stereo, there was still static coming Out of the speakers. Now the stereo powers on, but no sound comes out of the speakers. I don't honk it could be a fuse, since the stereo still powers on, right? I read somewhere that there might be a circuit protection for the speakers. How could I reset that? Or what else might be the problem. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's no circuit protection for the speakers. If your system has the amplifier, I believe it's mounted under the rear package try, so it's unlikely that would have been in contact with water. I would start by looking for corrosion in the harness connectors and ground connections in the area that was contact with the water. There's always the possibility that there is an internal issue with the audio head unit, as well.


----------



## Anticrom (Jul 13, 2012)

I check all the fuses under the hood and the dashboard, all of which look fine. I also pulled out the stereo and check the cables in the back. All the wires look fine, but I didn't notice a ground. Anybody have any suggestions about what I should try next? Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The stereo chassis grounds through the body to the body of the vehicle. Only thing I can suggest is doing a continuity/resistance check of the wires between the deck and the speakers. If those are good, and the static noise is consistant with all of the speakers AND it occurs whether using the radio or when playing a CD, it's likely an internal issue with the stereo deck. You can either send it out for repair or replace it with an aftermarket unit.


----------

